# using nokia symbian S60 as usb modem

## lordalbert

Hi there,

i'd like to use my Nokia with symbian S60 as usb modem.

I'm using kde, so i tryed to install kde-misc/networkmanagement, now i have the icon of networkmanagement in the systray, but if i click on it, i see "network manager is not running. You need run it" message. I have not daemon in /etc/init.d to launch, related to network manager. Neither a network manager command (sw) in the console.

I have net-misc/networkmanager  installed.

By the way, if there is another way to use my nokia as modem, pheraps cli way, no problem. Now i'm managing connection without a "network manager", only launch net.enp3s0 daemon at boot and using ifplugd to manager plug/unplug the eth cable.

Thank you

----------

## eccerr0r

When I was using my S60V5 phone to tether,  I found that recent versions of Linux/Networkmanager was generally able to autoconfig the device.  I was using I believe the USB cdc-acm driver which it should auto-load and show up on networkmanager.

I believe you also need modemmanager installed (emerge networkmanager with that use flag).

The trick now is to use bluetooth to do the same...

----------

## lordalbert

but when i open networkmanagement (the kde widget to manager network) it gives me the message: "network manager is not running. You need run it" 

But i don't know how to run it   :Embarassed:   (there's no daemon, nor script/command)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

lordalbert,

It used to have a /etc/init.d/NetworkManager script so you could add it to a runlevel in the normal way.

----------

## lordalbert

ok, i looked for lower-letter "networkmanager" not "NetworkManager"  :Smile:  Thank you

Now i have Networkmanagement (kde widget) working and i can manage connection, but only cabled, VPN and DNS connection. I have "mobile" tab disabled, so it doesn't recognize my cellphone as modem. (i tried with xubuntu, and network manager of xfce can see and connect to internet with cellphone as modem. Pheraps it depends to kernel module in xubuntu kernel.

I have builded kernel driver followind this howto http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Android_USB_Tethering

UPDATE:

I looked the modules loaded in xubuntu.

I copied the output of lsmod before plug my phone, then i copied the output of lsmod after plugged my phone, in "nokia suite mode" (the mode needed to use it as mode).

So, i diffed the two output and i so that pluggin the phone, xubuntu loaded this modules:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> rndis_wlan
> 
> rndis_host
> ...

 

Then, i recompile kernel in gentoo with that driver built-in. But kde's network manager don't let me create a mobile-modem connection.

Now i just see the ouput of  ifconfig -a, and it see my phone as usb-modem. So, i think i'm on the right way!

but i can't connect anyway. When i tryed to dhcpd it (as explained here: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Android_USB_Tethering) i have:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # dhcpcd usbpn0
> 
> dhcpcd[4230]: version 6.4.3 starting
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # ifconfig
> 
> enp3s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
> ...

 

Any idea? Thank you!

----------

## lordalbert

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> When I was using my S60V5 phone to tether,  I found that recent versions of Linux/Networkmanager was generally able to autoconfig the device.  I was using I believe the USB cdc-acm driver which it should auto-load and show up on networkmanager.
> 
> I believe you also need modemmanager installed (emerge networkmanager with that use flag).
> 
> The trick now is to use bluetooth to do the same...

 

a strange thing: i enabled cdc_acm at "Device Drivers -> USB support (USB_SUPPORT [=y]) -> Support for Host-side USB (USB [=m]) -> USB Modem (CDC ACM) support"

but i don't think it enabled in .config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # grep CDC /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=y
> ...

 

----------

## eccerr0r

```
config USB_ACM

        tristate "USB Modem (CDC ACM) support"

        depends on TTY

        ---help---

          This driver supports USB modems and ISDN adapters which support the

          Communication Device Class Abstract Control Model interface.

          Please read <file:Documentation/usb/acm.txt> for details.

          If your modem only reports "Cls=ff(vend.)" in the descriptors in

          /proc/bus/usb/devices, then your modem will not work with this

          driver.

          To compile this driver as a module, choose M here: the

          module will be called cdc-acm.

```

You have to watch out to make sure you're actually seeing the USB CDC ACM device versus the CDC Ethernet device which many phones also support for other uses.  A device /dev/ttyACMX will show up when it's plugged in.

You will need pppd, but then again I think newer versions of NM/Modemmanager have ppp built in...

----------

## lordalbert

When i plug my phone, i have /dev/ttyACM0 available.

Now i installed nm-applet (a gui for networkmanager for gnome) and it let me configure my mobile broadband connection. Then i try to connect, it conntecs to the net (i see it in the popup notification) but immediatly after, less than 1 second, it appears another popup notify me it has disconnected.

----------

## Aiken

 *lordalbert wrote:*   

> When i plug my phone, i have /dev/ttyACM0 available.
> 
> 

 

That rings a bell. I was using a nokia 5800 as a usb modem for awhile. With that I used wvdial.

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

Init3 = AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","VirginInternet",,0,0

Modem Type = USB Modem

Phone = *99#

Stupid Mode = yes

ISDN = 0

Username = ''

Password = ''

Modem = /dev/ttyACM0

Baud = 460800

```

That is my old wvdial.conf. I ran wvdial with that config which would do it's magic and start pppd once it was connected. Where I have VirginInternet change that to the relevant APN for your 3g provider. I was content with manually running wvdial that few times I wanted it.

----------

## lordalbert

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # wvdial
> 
> --> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.61
> ...

 

seems same problem of nm-applet. It connects but disconnects immediatly

----------

## Aiken

According to the man page for pppd exit code 4 means the kernel does not have ppp support. Yet another kernel compile could be in your future. 

Device drivers -> Network device support -> scroll down a bit for the ppp options.

----------

## lordalbert

ok, thanks!  :Smile: 

Now, with nm-applet works... with wvdial seems to works. It gives no error messages, but the network doesn't work...  And with knetworkmanagement, i can't connect.

No problem, now i use nm-applet... Now i'm leaving for holliday, so i have no more time to spend with this problem. For now it is ok!  :Smile: 

Thank you very much!

----------

